# Treatment for acne scars



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

When I was a teen I had pretty bad acne. It cleared for a short period and I was left with all the red dots and scars on my face. I decided to go to a cosmetic dermatoligist and have laser treatment to my face, which was several hundred dollars--but my face was smooth and clear of most scarring. Then, my acne came back, but not as bad. Now, I have subsequent scarring and would like to see a cosmetic dermatologist again. I don't necessarily want the laser treatment again, due to the cost, but maybe some sort of dermabrasion or chemical peel. Has anyone tried this with success? How much did it cost?


----------



## Jonners (Sep 28, 2011)

My wife did a chemical peel in London not so long ago. Sorry, I forget the cost, but it did not cost the earth. Couple of hundred maybe?


----------



## Jonners (Sep 28, 2011)

My wife did also try some other treatments and some were totally useless. One involved fine jets of water or something - total waste of money.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I used Mederma, seems to have gotten the job done.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

I've heard plenty of negative and plenty of positive stories regarding the laser treatment.

Chemical peels and dermabrasions are well worth it.


----------



## smile123 (Oct 20, 2011)

There are various types of treatments to deal with acne scars. Among those natural remedies are very effective and they do not have side effects.Such as Aloe Vera juice applied on the infected areas,etc.

nail salon


----------



## annice (Jan 17, 2011)

Applying aloe vera gel on the affected area helps to get rid of acne scars. Just peel off the gel from the leaves and apply it directly on your skin. It will provide soothing effect and reduces spots and scars. In addition, you also drink aloe vera juice. It contains anti-inflammatory properties which purifies blood and also makes skin clear from inside.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had a little success with dermarolling (for anyone who isn't aware what that is, it's basically like a mini rolling pin covered in tiny needles being rolled over your face to stimulate new collagen growth - sounds a little crazy, but done properly it can definitely result in some improvement, depending on the type of scarring you have - I take it you are referring to actual scars, not just red marks?), so that might be something to look into. This is quite a helpful place to browse if you're trying to clue yourself up about the various treatments for scarring on offer, and to hear from people with real experience: http://www.acne.org/messageboard/index.php/forum/7-scar-treatments/


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

mooncake said:


> I've had a little success with dermarolling (for anyone who isn't aware what that is, it's basically like a mini rolling pin covered in tiny needles being rolled over your face to stimulate new collagen growth - sounds a little crazy, but done properly it can definitely result in some improvement, depending on the type of scarring you have - I take it you are referring to actual scars, not just red marks?), so that might be something to look into. This is quite a helpful place to browse if you're trying to clue yourself up about the various treatments for scarring on offer, and to hear from people with real experience: http://www.acne.org/messageboard/index.php/forum/7-scar-treatments/


I am referring to mostly red spots, I don't think they are actually deep, pitting scars. I would like to microdermabrasion through a professional, as it is much cheaper than laser treatment. One session of dermabrasion is about $135 compared to $800 per session for laser treatment.


----------



## strangesweet (May 27, 2012)

I know this is a month old, but I have been using Neutrogena Rapid Clear 2-in-1 Fight & Fade Toner. It actually worked for my red spots on my chin and it helped my breakouts.


----------



## peachteax3 (May 6, 2011)

Go on YouTube and search up bubzbeauty acne scar mask. I used it a couple times already and I see that my scars are much lighter and my face is brighter too!!! his mask also helps get rid of ur dead skin cells. If u can't find it, let me know and I'll send u the link!!


----------



## amandapeterson (Jul 28, 2012)

anyone here familiar with invicible scars? I wanna use it for my acne scars and have heard that it works pretty well. Since it is hypoallergenic, it won't even cause breakouts. Has anyone tried it here ?


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never even heard of it. But it looks like it isn't too expensive from their website, so give it a shot! Even though it's hypoallergenic you could still be sensitive to some of the ingredients in it and break out, so be careful.


----------



## amandapeterson (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been using Mederma , scarfade , Bio Oil and derma roller for so long. None showed any incredible results and even worsened my scars. Since i've been hearing a lot good about invicible , i should definitely give it one chance too. Who knows it works out for me =) By the way , i'd certainly update you with the results that i'm going to get after using it.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

What are those flat red marks that stay on your face after acne? Macules, right? They aren't actual indentations like scars, but I can't get rid of them. They stay there for what seems like forever, and I'd really just like to know the best way to get rid of them quickly. What is the best remedy for these?


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I use vitamin e capsules..poke the capsule and put it all over my face. 
It has really helped with my bad scaring


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

i know its expensive but laser is really the best thing for scars.


----------



## Clarisse (May 13, 2013)

Lemon juice is effective for acne scars but it makes the skin dry so I don't use it. Aloe vera juice also helps to lighten acne scars, it won't help to get ris of them completely but they become less noticeable.


----------



## Clarisse (May 13, 2013)

Clarisse said:


> Lemon juice is effective for acne scars but it makes the skin dry so I don't use it. Aloe vera juice also helps to lighten acne scars, it won't help to get ris of them completely but they become less noticeable.


Here's the article about aloe vera for acne scars


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

You can try at-home salicylic acid peels. I bought one from Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Salicylic-Acid-Peel-30ml-Professional/dp/B000PLUZL8/r) It stings like hell but is great at making acne scars fade (and sun spots!).

I also own a derma roller. I don't think it's for acne scars, but more for scars (from injury or surgery) and stretch marks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yogurt masks have been known to help with acne scars. I've been using plain nonfat free hormone growth-free yogurt. Within a week of first using it I noticed my skin was more radiant and the redness was reduced and less inflamed and more softer. It's been over 2 months now and I've noticed the minor scars have begun to fade and the blackheads have reduced a bit and continues to exfoliate while getting rid of the impurities. I really wish I had discovered this stuff sooner!

When putting it on it feels especially cool and nice, and gives me this calming effect. After each usage I always instantly notice how soft and radiant my skin looks. I swear by it. 

Most people just stick to using the yogurt and see results but I make my own mixture of yogurt, lemon juice, honey, milk, and olive oil because I need more moisture because I have dry skin, and it works every time. It worked for me. Do whatever works for you.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried Mederma as some people suggested this morning & my face became so itchy & so red. I think I have some allergy with this product. Anyone had the same problem? Did you continue using it or stop immediately?


----------



## Anitagrace (May 25, 2013)

Well its better to consult with doctor instead of trying at home.Sometime these tips gives negative affects on your skin.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anitagrace said:


> Well its better to consult with doctor instead of trying at home.Sometime these tips gives negative affects on your skin.


Thanks. I think I'll just try other products if it doesn't work. Or maybe I should consult some of my female friends if they're using any beauty products that work.:yes


----------



## suril (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been using some of Paula's Choice products (both AHA and BHA). You can order samples with free shipping. I think there are separate websites for international buyers. After more than a year, I saw small improvements. But at least I haven't had too many major breakouts. There is some info here. I personally didn't like any of her older antioxidant serums.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

An aha from the drug store. You leave on for a very short time and rinse off.


----------

